# Mountain Athlete



## LoneRider (May 23, 2010)

As some on this forum know I recently transferred my commission from the US Navy to the US Army as an Engineer officer. I recently have come across two websites that are great conditioning sites. Both were started by Wyoming based strength training coach Rob Shaul. This article from the Alpinist publication describes his training regime.

The sites are Mountain Athlete.com and Militaryathlete.com and I've found that my durability and work capacity have improved drastically. Shaul intially developed his program for training mountaineers and climbers as well as other outdoor types and it recently has expanded to include military personnel. 

I would highly recommend his sites for any martial artist as well due to the fact that overall strength grows as well as explosive strength and strength endurance/stamina.


----------

